# 16 peg loom sock pattern



## MaryCarter

Hi all,

I have just resubscribed to the Loom Section, but it hasn't showed up yet, hence the post to main just for this post.

I purchased a bag of craft from a charity shop and it in were three Wooky Looms. One is a rectangle, one has 16 pegs, and the small one has four pegs.

I spent quite a bit of time looking for a sock pattern on the 16 peg round loom but cannot find anything. With regards to looms, 12 peg looms seem more common, then they go to 24 peg.

Does anyone have a sock pattern for a 16 peg loom please?

Mary


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Well, these are the Loom Knit socks available on or through Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=loom-knitting&availability=ravelry%7Cinprint%7Conline%7Cfree&pc=socks&sort=best&view=large_mobile
I know zip about socks on a loom, so you can sift through them to see if any fit your bill.

Good luck!


----------



## mathrox

I have the standard looms BUT I also have one that was called a Mushroom Knitter in my children’s Beginning Knitting Kit.
It has an6 prong loom on one side but if you turn it upside down, there is an 18 peg one.
The 18 peg is perfect for making Barbie dresses and I have never seen any of this size for sale. I am hoping this old one with its plastic prongs, can last a while longer.
Perhaps the 16 peg would work for Barbie dresses?


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks for the suggestion of the Barbie dresses, the 16 peg would be perfect for them. I have a pattern and loom for a 12 peg baby sock, but wanted to see if I can find a pattern for the 16 peg. I also have an upside down loom thing that I purchased years ago from America. It has a different size loom on each end, but they are small sizes. I think they were intended for making flowers.


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks Jessica Jean

There are some good ones there, which will come in handy for my other looms too. I forgot that Ravelry is not just for knit and crochet, so I never checked there.


----------



## MaryCarter

I just found this one, which is a sock made on a small 16 peg rectangular loom, (which I also have one in storage) but I am hoping I can work it out using the round 16 peg loom.






Again, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Celt Knitter

You can also look at the Addi Pro loom, which is a circular cranked loom. They have 22 needles and you can make socks on them: https://yayforyarn.com/addi-express-knitting-machine-tutorials/addi-express-professional-knitting-machine-projects/


----------



## MrsB

https://www.bing.com/search?q=%20sock%20pattern%20on%20the%2016%20peg%20round%20loom&qs=n&form=QBRE&=%25eManage%20Your%20Search%20History%25E&sp=-1&pq=sock%20pattern%20on%20the%2016%20peg%20round%20loom&sc=4-37&sk=&cvid=7CCCA5C147AD41D0A05FFA183F13E97E

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sock+pattern+on+the+16+peg+round+loom&qpvt=sock+pattern+on+the+16+peg+round+loom&tsc=ImageHoverTitle&form=IGRE&first=1


----------



## MaryCarter

Thanks for that suggestion, and I do have a 22 needle Sentro that I could use for socks, but as I have this little loom I wanted to make a pair on it.
After posting yesterday I found a You Tube video for a baby sock on a 16 peg loom. I wanted it bigger than baby size, so I used 8 ply instead of thicker yarn. I think they will fit me, or one of my grandsons. I cast on 16 stitches, knit 20 rounds, knit ten rounds for the heel turn, then 20 rounds for the foot. I will post a picture when they are finished. I am enjoying the process.


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you for sharing all those....will give me something to think about. I remember seeing loom knit sock patterns with a short row heel, and thought they would be hard for me to do, (not the brightest penny in the pile) but with the pattern I found the heel turn is done by merely doing 8 stitches using e-wrap, and the other 8 stitches using flat knit, and it magically turns the heel without having to do short rows. They would not win any prizes for the perfect sock, but they will do for me. They are done top down and are thick and stretchy. I am making them in a 50/50 acrylic wool blend.


----------



## MaryCarter

MaryCarter said:


> Thanks for that suggestion, and I do have a 22 needle Sentro that I could use for socks, but as I have this little loom I wanted to make a pair on it.
> After posting yesterday I found a You Tube video for a baby sock on a 16 peg loom. I wanted it bigger than baby size, so I used 8 ply instead of thicker yarn. I think they will fit me, or one of my grandsons. I cast on 16 stitches, knit 20 rounds, knit ten rounds for the heel turn, then 20 rounds for the foot. I will post a picture when they are finished. I am enjoying the process.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Nice!


----------



## Loee

Good find Mary Carter. Enjoy.


----------

